
Investing in Stocks: You are Thinking about Risk All Wrong - yonibot
http://greenspringwealth.com/blog-article/you-are-thinking-about-risk-all-wrong/
======
anaran
What has that got to do with Hacker News?

Wonder why you haven't mentioned ETFs which are much safer than investing in
individual stocks which may realize a 100% loss should the company file for
chapter 11.

